# US MI: Ex-Cop, Wife Charged After Infamous Pot Brownie Call



## triprey (Sep 27, 2007)

C&P from Cannabis Culture Magazine

[SIZE=+2]*US MI: Ex-Cop, Wife Charged After Infamous Pot Brownie  Call*[/SIZE] 
by M.L. Elrick, Free Press Staff  Writer, (24 Sep 2007)  _Detroit Free Press Michigan_
They may have committed a high crime,  but a former Dearborn cop and his wife are only going to be charged with a  misdemeanor for allegedly smoking pot in Dearborn Heights.  

Edward  Sanchez, 30, and his wife, Stacy, 27, are expected to turn themselves in for  arraignment on one charge each of using marijuana, according assistant Wayne  County Prosecutor Maria Miller.  

On April 21, 2006, Sanchez, who lives  in Dearborn Heights, called 911 in a panic:hairpull: after he and his wife ate brownies  laced with marijuana:angrywife: he said he took from criminal suspects.  

Dearborn  police allowed Sanchez to resign from his job on May 23, 2006, even though  investigators said he admitted to taking the marijuana from his police car and  using it to make the brownies.  Dearborn police reports the Free Press obtained  said Sanchez told investigators he planned to use the marijuana to train his  police dog.  

Dearborn police have declined to discuss their handling of  the matter.  

A recording of Sanchez's 911 call - during which he said he  thought he and his wife were dying rofl: poster's HO... I have never seen a dead from cannabis yet!) and asked a dispatcher for the score of the  Red Wings' game - became fodder for comedians and Internet parodies after it  appeared at www.freep.com.  


[SIZE=-1]_MAP posted-by: Jay  Bergstrom_[/SIZE]



*Pubdate:* Mon, 24 Sep 2007
*Source:* Detroit  Free Press (MI)
*Copyright:* 2007 Detroit Free Press
*Contact:* [email protected]
*Website:* http://www.freep.com/
*Details:* http://www.mapinc.org/media/125
*Author:* M.L. Elrick,  Free Press Staff Writer
*Bookmark:* http://www.mapinc.org/pot.htm (Cannabis)


----------



## Ras-Simba (Sep 28, 2007)

Reefer Madness at it's very best . . . smh


----------



## mojosat (Sep 28, 2007)

mmm what about charging this doofus with stealing evidence, obstruction of justice, run the gammit on him like he would on us.


----------



## louis (Sep 28, 2007)

Remember the discussion about Karma in the Coffee table?  Here it is, at it's finest.


----------

